# Should my gable end vent that is adjustable stay open or closed for the winter?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If it is for an attic fan, it will stay closed when not running. If auto temp actuated, it will stay close at 40•f and lower.


----------



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> If it is for an attic fan, it will stay closed when not running. If auto temp actuated, it will stay close at 40•f and lower.


It's from the 1940's or 1950's I think. It came with the house. There's a steel cable for the outside vent that connects to some actuator on the inside but it broke. I've tried to fix it but the top few blinds always stay open a little bit. I just wondered if I should take a ladder out, go up there and try to close it all the way off for the next few months. We had a real windy day yesterday and I could feel a draft in the hallway.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If your feeling a draft then some things wrong. That attic space should be completely sealed off from the living space.
There has to be a way to get out the hot moist air out of the attic year round.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Place some 2" XPS against the vent, secure with something, to keep it from blowing out, that should help.

As long as you have other venting, just closing that vent should not affect airflow in the attic.


----------

